# NEW advertisements with sound very annoying! ugh



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Just a little rant about the new advertising that seems to have come to bcaquaria, I like to listen to music while im on my computer and now that the ad's have sound its making me leave the site before i usually do. I do understand that a website like this needs money to run because not everyone works for free but it just grinds my gears.

* is there any way to disable the sound?
* does anyone else find it annoying?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> * does anyone else find it annoying?


Oh yes!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Where in general do you experience this? I haven't heard any sounds from any advertisements myself. As a donator the only ads I even see is the banner above. But using a friends non donator account I didn't hear any sounds coming from any ads.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Good thing my laptop speakers dont work anymore and the speakers i bought for it are already packed


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, I believe that's another perk of the Donator status. No advertisements, just the non-obtrusive rotating header banners.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

For me I think it's usually the second banner from the top. Usually some car advertising I think. The music plays as soon as you pass the mouse arrow over it. Don't even need to click on it, which is why it's so annoying.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

effox said:


> Yes, I believe that's another perk of the Donator status. No advertisements, just the non-obtrusive rotating header banners.


Really? Where do I sign? :bigsmile:


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Really? Where do I sign? :bigsmile:


link under the logo


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Really? Where do I sign? :bigsmile:


http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/payments.php


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Yup, need to be a donator to eliminate the sound and annoying ad banner from BCLC or Toyota. Most annoying so I try not to scroll my cursor over it to activate it. But I'm donating too because I click on the ad so the forum whoever operates it gets money per click


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia said:


> link under the logo





Diztrbd1 said:


> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/payments.php


Thanks. I actually knew. I was just trying to be funny.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> I was just trying to be funny.


Me too  but that means u r not signing up? oh comon


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

My computer is locked up tight, I'm a donator and a moderator, so I don't see any of those, lol.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I wonder how many fake clicks on the banners until the ad account would be disabled =)


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Me too  but that means u r not signing up? oh comon


Waiting to see what comes out of this: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bc-aquaria-announcements-news-2/become-site-donator-37010/#post299867


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Waiting to see what comes out of this: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bc-aquaria-announcements-news-2/become-site-donator-37010/#post299867


Franck, we do give back to the forum all the time, may not be monetarily, but the amount of time we spend to help each other, time is money...my charge out rate is...$50/hr. I know some guys say their charge out rate is about $100/hr. So.... that just means that our presence is already priceless


----------

